# setting up a shopping cart ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm searching for information as to how to set up my shop to accept PayPal. I've gone over to the paypal.com for this and found that I first need to set up a "shopping cart". It mentions "Cafe Commerce", "Vistaprint" and "ECommerce Templates". I will be going over to those places and see what I can find out. The PayPal site also mentions "Custom integration (API)", "third-party shopping carts" and "download integration guidelines".

Does anyone have personal experience with any of these; and if so, what did you discover the pros and cons to be?

Any help with getting a shopping cart and paypal payment method set up at my shop would be appreciated. 

My site is at Jewelry for Sale

Another question: How can I find out whether or not the way I've set up my shop is a manner that all browsers can view?


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

This is the site I use to check how my sites display in other browsers. http://browsershots.org/

I don't think you are looking in the right part of paypal. You can have a simple shopping cart using the "add to cart buttons." Go to "Merchant Services" and select "Create payment buttons for your website" then select "add to cart" from the "select your button" option.


----------



## davidjeters (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello, 

I went to your website, it appears that you have about 21 pieces of jewerly to sell. So I would ask you if you really need a shopping cart as opposed to just creating a buy now button. 

The concept of a shopping cart confused for a long time as well, but what it simplely does is allow your customer to buy multiple items at once. Although it does add another level of complexity to the website. Usually if you need a shopping cart you should use a third party service provide although these can run from $30 to $200 a month. 

For example on hisfarm.org we sell an book on "How to Grow Great Heirloom Tomatoes" 
Growing Tomatoes - hisfarm

As you can see we just use a paypal button for the sales process. Setuping up a simple button is a easier then a cart. So unless your have lots of tech skills or know someone that does you should probably use a simple button. 

I did a google search for "palpay button" and this should get you started if you want use a simple button.

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_singleitem-intro-outside


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you both. I'll check all this out.


----------



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

We use cashiecommerce.com . I've looked at several, and this was by far the easiest for me to figure out, and it looks good too. Here's a link to our online store so you can see what it looks like The Mercantile Â» briarhillfarms.com - The Land of Milk & Honey . Another plus was it has no up front costs, & only charges you when it's used 2.5%. not too bad if you ask me.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

This is by far the easiest shopping cart out there. And free. Integrates with paypal flawlessly.
Mal's E-commerce


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone.

Well, David set us up with a satelite ISP (HughesNet). This means my present shop will no longer be functionable as I cannot use their space without using them as our ISP. This new ISP does not give space for setting up a shop; so I'm now having to find a host that will let me set up shop without using a credit card. (Have no credit cards and don't want any. I do have a bank debit card with a Mastercard logo on it; so that might work though I've not used it for anything since got it. I don't think I've even activated its pin number.)

Davidjeters, I don't know how you came up with an item number of 21 as I have 42 in the antique/one-of-a-kind category alone; 18 in 14/18K gold category; 12 in sterling silver category; and 22 in the costume category...total of about 104 pieces for sale.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

We have used and love Shoppepro for nearly 5 years.. it also incorporates MALS for checkout and you don't need to use credit cards.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks therunbunch, I'm going to check that site.


----------



## theemon (Jan 14, 2013)

hey i dont know if u still need this, but heres the button codes to make a paypal shopping cart

http://www.powersellersunite.com/buttonfactory.php


----------

